# Obama And Other Political Memes



## Darlene




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Darlene




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Darlene




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Darlene




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Darlene




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Since I can't find a meme . . . Liberals, think only police should be armed, think police are racists.


----------

